# The Perfect Gain Shake



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Im trying to gain weight, cramming in plenty of food during the day, and night. I'm doing strength 5x5 at the moment but i know i need some kind of Monstrous Shake.

Something that full of calories, and great for post w/o.

Any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## rolled1 (Mar 9, 2013)

1 pint full fat milk, 1 scoop 30g whey protein, 1 large banana, 1 or 2 large spoonfuls peanut butter, 1 large bowl ground oats (ready brek or tesco own brand) 1 glug olive oil. 3 or 4 raw eggs (optional) Blend all together in a jug then pour into shaker and drink, twice daily.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ask @Dux about tuna and orange juice shakes


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

rolled1 said:


> 1 pint full fat milk, 1 scoop 30g whey protein, 1 large banana, 1 or 2 large spoonfuls peanut butter, 1 large bowl ground oats (ready brek or tesco own brand) 1 glug olive oil. 3 or 4 raw eggs (optional) Blend all together in a jug then pour into shaker and drink, twice daily.


That sounds well and truly colossal haha what's that calorie wise then? Roughy


----------



## rolled1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Benls1991 said:


> That sounds well and truly colossal haha what's that calorie wise then? Roughy


Over 1000 anyway based on 400cals oats, 350cals milk, 100cals peanut butter, 100cals large banana, unflavoured whey 100cals, olive oil 100cals for large spoonful. You can see how the cals soon add up. Adding a glug of olive oil into shakes and over your meals can add 300/400 easy cals daily, you can get another 800 cals by drinking 2 pints of milk a day which is easy. An egg has approx 150 cals so even 4 eggs daily is another easy 600 cals. Having the above shake twice a day is over 2000 cals daily on top of your food intake.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

rolled1 said:


> Over 1000 anyway based on 400cals oats, 350cals milk, 100cals peanut butter, 100cals large banana, unflavoured whey 100cals, olive oil 100cals for large spoonful. You can see how the cals soon add up. Adding a glug of olive oil into shakes and over your meals can add 300/400 easy cals daily, you can get another 800 cals by drinking 2 pints of milk a day which is easy. An egg has approx 150 cals so even 4 eggs daily is another easy 600 cals. Having the above shake twice a day is over 2000 cals daily on top of your food intake.


Ostrich eggs maybe!

Hens eggs are about 70-80 cals each


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

fcuk the calories whats the protein count on that shake?


----------



## rolled1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Ostrich eggs maybe!
> 
> Hens eggs are about 70-80 cals each


Yeah sorry put 2 into the calorie calc. instead of 1, should be 75cals for 1 egg 150cals for 2 approx.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

rolled1 said:


> Yeah sorry put 2 into the calorie calc. instead of 1, should be 75cals for 1 egg 150cals for 2 approx.


how big is your large spoonful of pea nut butter


----------



## rolled1 (Mar 9, 2013)

LER said:


> how big is your large spoonful of pea nut butter


1 large heaped tablespoon has approx 100 calories 4g protein and 7g fat


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

rolled1 said:


> 1 large heaped tablespoon has approx 100 calories 4g protein and 7g fat


1 Large heaped table spoon is around 100g of peanut butter which is about 600 cals 26g prot. .stop giving info that you dont know what your on about.......

ginger ben just picked you up on the eggs .. not a big deal but .....


----------



## rolled1 (Mar 9, 2013)

LER said:


> 1 Large heaped table spoon is around 100g of peanut butter which is about 600 cals 26g prot. .stop giving info that you dont know what your on about.......
> 
> ginger ben just picked you up on the eggs .. not a big deal but .....


Jeez dont get so upset over peanut butter!! I enter my food into a calorie/nutrition calculator and go by what it says ie- 1 lrg tbsp 32g, you must be using a fcukin ladle


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

rolled1 said:


> Jeez dont get so upset over peanut butter!! I enter my food into a calorie/nutrition calculator and go by what it says ie- 1 lrg tbsp 32g, you must be using a fcukin ladle


no a heaped table spoon ye bellend.


----------



## rolled1 (Mar 9, 2013)

thanks for the neg rep "big" man, you say its not a big deal then go on to make a big deal out of it and neg rep me over your opinion of the difference between a tablespoon and heaped tablespoon! get a life!


----------



## danaamer (Feb 16, 2012)

1 teaspoon of PB is 15g IIRC.

30g - 120kcals ish


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

rolled1 said:


> thanks for the neg rep "big" man, you say its not a big deal then go on to make a big deal out of it and neg rep me over your opinion of the difference between a tablespoon and heaped tablespoon! get a life!


you sayin large tablespoon then heaped table spoon which one is it ....

and it wasn't me that negged you it was the tren effect makin me a **** peace out xx


----------



## danaamer (Feb 16, 2012)

When I was bulking

Solid Bulking Shake:

Milk

Whey

Peanut Butter

Oats / Weetabix

Ice Cream (Small Scoop)

Occasionally wacked Greek Yoghurt instead of ice cream to elevate that protein


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Benls1991 said:


> Im trying to gain weight, cramming in plenty of food during the day, and night. I'm doing strength 5x5 at the moment but i know i need some kind of Monstrous Shake.
> 
> Something that full of calories, and great for post w/o.
> 
> ...


Critical Mass mate best weight gainer out there IMO and I've tried many!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

rolled1 said:


> 1 pint full fat milk, 1 scoop 30g whey protein, 1 large banana, 1 or 2 large spoonfuls peanut butter, 1 large bowl ground oats (ready brek or tesco own brand) 1 glug olive oil. 3 or 4 raw eggs (optional) Blend all together in a jug then pour into shaker and drink, twice daily.


I am loving your precise measurements mate. :lol:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Benls1991 said:


> Im trying to gain weight, cramming in plenty of food during the day, and night. I'm doing strength 5x5 at the moment but i know i need some kind of Monstrous Shake.
> 
> Something that full of calories, and great for post w/o.
> 
> ...


Review on it and a given insight ------>






Here it is in a 4.4kg bag http://www.bodyactive-online.co.uk/Shopping/PdInterActive-Mammoth.asp


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

Best to make your own..then you add what you like and its not filled wiv sugers...mine is

Milk

Whey

Peanut butter

Evoo

5 x eggs raw

Flaxseed

Buckwheat

Nesquick

Oats or weetabix

All blended and consumed through the day..blender cup left in fridge...for top ups :thumbup:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Just keep it simple IMO...

600ml full fat or gold top milk

100g fine oats (from bulk supplier)

60g whey

20ml extra virgin olive oil

About 1000-1100 calories there

Job done and blender needed


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Youngstarz said:


> Review on it and a given insight ------>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Decent value at the moment too, i read a comment on there aswell and it advises to use Androbolix too. Whats the pro and cons to this though?


----------

